# Quick question......



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good Morning Engee,

Here my method to increase weight in a arrow with no changing the spine.
Push a oxygen hose from a aquarium in the arrow, this will spend 7,8 grain per inch, is by a 29" arrow around 226 grain more weight without changing the original spine of arrow.
If this is not enough weight, press acrylic or silicon ( we use this here for caulk the small gab between bathtub and flagstone in the bathroom ) in the oxygen tube. This gives additional 7 grain per inch more. By a 29" arrow you get so 429,2 grain extra, without any spine changing.
If you want I can make some pictures in the afternoon for better understanding.
This is not a exactly answer to you question, but I think this is a better way to give you arrows more weight. A friend of my got so a 900 grain arrow for his 90# Tribute to hunt a cape buff.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That sounds a great and easy alternative! Thanks Frank!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Unfortunately the doctor lay my right thumb and arm in cast in the morning:angry:
But if my son is back from school, he can do a couple of pictures for show how easy is the work to give any arrow more weight.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Swaarder pyle*

Engee,
Jy behoort hidroliese pyp in Pongola te kry.Dit sal ook werk.Sout in die pyle glo ek persoonlik nie aan nie.Met daai Tribute gaan jy dwarsdeur n buffel skiet.Pasop vir n kameelperd,sy ribbes is moer dik aan die onder kant.Die veiligste skoot volgens my is in die kuiltjie indien die omstandighede absoluut perfek is.Ek dink ook dat jy nie probleme sal kry met n "quarter away" skoot met jou boog nie,sy lyf is baie kort.n Paar jaar gelede het ek n hele donnerse dag agter een aangeloop en uiteindelik met my 9,3 geskiet.Die pyl het net-net deur die rib geskiet en geel longskade veroorsaak nie
Groete
Philip


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Snaaks dat jy dit noem Phillip, ek het nogal al besluit op 'n frontal skoot in die kuiltjie. Die bul is nogal bedonnerd en ek sal tien teen een seker net 'n frontal view kry. Jy's 100% reg, baie mense onderskat hulle EN skiet hulle te laag asook te ver terug. Hulle longe/hart sit mos hoog en voor in die bors, omtrent in die krop.

Ek dink dat ek aan die einde van die dag seker so +/- 720gr pyle gaan opmaak, 28" Easton Axis FMJ's met 6gpi weight tubes (broadhead en fletching ingesluit). Dit geskiet met die 83# Tribute, Speed Mods @ 28" drawlength. Ek dink dat ek darem "safe" gaan wees. Ek kyk om 'n 160gr solid 4-blade broadhead van Johan Lottering te gebruik, is bietjie anti twee lem met die kuiltjie skoot, ek twyfel of penetrasie met so 'n skoot 'n probleem gaan wees, ek wil net so veel moontlik skade verrig sodat die bul nie lei nie. Ek mik om die aorta bo die hart asook hopenlik die longe te tref.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here the work to give my Carbon Express CX 3D select 400 more weight.
The weight of basic arrow is 412,8 grain incl. 125 grain SilverFlame by 28" arrow length.

View attachment 261433


The material what I need, Tube, Silicon, Knife

View attachment 261434


Pull in the tube in full lenght to the insert.

View attachment 261435


Cut tube in end of arrow.

View attachment 261436


Take a screw in tube and pull em out.

View attachment 261437


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here the next step.

Cut the length of nock insert, so the tube is strong in arrow

View attachment 261440


View attachment 261441


Here the weight of tube

View attachment 261443


And here the complete arrow weight with tube inside.

View attachment 261444


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanx Frank. That is a neat idea. One of my friends used O-ring material in much the same way, but at R45.00 a meter your tubing is a lot cheaper. I am definitely going to try it.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> , ek twyfel of penetrasie met so 'n skoot 'n probleem gaan wees, ek wil net so veel moontlik skade verrig sodat die bul nie lei nie. Ek mik om die aorta bo die hart asook hopenlik die longe te tref.


Jy behoort nie 'n probleem te he met penetrasie nie. Een van my vriende het een geskiet met 'n 70 pond Mathews Outback 28" treklengte. Net die nok en 'n stukkie fletch het op die kuilkie uit gesteek. Ek weet nie hoe swaar die pyl was nie. Onthou die foto's ne.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now for example the tube filled with 10" of silicon.
I make a mark by 10" with a maker

View attachment 261450


View attachment 261451


Then I fill the tube with silicon to the mark

View attachment 261452


Here is the weigth with Tube and silicon

View attachment 261453


And here the arrow incl. Tube and silicon.
Now you can add a 210 grain broad head to the arrow and pull in the tube with silicon forward, so the FOC is better.

View attachment 261454


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Frank, that is simply ingenious! Well done to you! That is a great and very cheap way of bumping up the weight!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

In my opinion, simply but effective. If you finish the giraffe hunt, you can pull out the tube and can use the same arrows for smaller game again.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

This is a very cool way to increase the weight of arrows without changing spine.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

